# Being this IS the Canadian Guitar forum...



## Marccd (Mar 29, 2007)

I thought I'd rave just a bit about my favorite builder north of the border from Vernon, BC.

I've had the pleasure, at Healdsburg, to play Threet and Manzer, and of course many friends' Larrivees and Webbers.

But when I played my first Ted Thompson I knew I had found a guitar that mirrored all my perspectives on craftsmanship and aesthetics: Shaker integrity in visual design, superb wood selection, clear, barking voice.

I have three: a T1 (GA) with a K&K, a T2 and T2c (both 00) with LR Baggs 6X pickups. I play out every week, sometimes three times a week, and these guitars, as they did this weekend again, always receive praise and inquiries from other players regarding their richness of tone, their clarity. Makes me proud.

Anyway, just wanted to use this personal experience as an intro to the forum.










*My Thompson page*​


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

My ex-boyfriend has a Thompson. I think it's around 16 years old. It is the most remarkable sounding guitar, just beautiful. Don't know what model it is. It's maple, light as an eggshell, and is pure class. Exquisite sound.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Hmm, I've nver heard of those before? I'll have to look into them.

Welcome to the great white forum! :wave:


----------



## Marccd (Mar 29, 2007)

Gilliangirl:

That's a great compliment, especially considering it's an "ex" boyfriend!!!;>)

"Class" is a term I would definitely agree with. Ted's aesthetic has sublime integrity to each detail: "...a place for everything, everything in its place", so to speak.

Re: model: Ted builds a T1 which can be considered a GA, it's wider than a dread and often thinner than an OM, for a very special big and quick sound.

The T2 is a 00, and he builds a T2x which is a bit deeper.

Then the big T3 jumbo and the TD dread. Also a classical.

Here's a very nice T1 








at Different City Guitars

And here's a Maple T1 








at Drysailor's Thompson Guitar page

And here's a lovely T3 in Koa 








at Luthier's Collection

And a T2XDL in Maple 








at Guitar Gallery


----------



## Marccd (Mar 29, 2007)

ne1roc: Thanks for the welcome!!! Here's some perspectives on this wonderful Canadian builder...



> Ted Thompson is a Canadian builder who manages to turn out a surprisingly large number of consistently fine sounding guitars at remarkably reasonable prices. In fact, when we received our first Thompsons at Gryphon some years ago, we called Ted and said, "We'll take all you can make." He told me that all his dealers had said the same thing!


Frets.com




> Canadian Luthier Ted Thompson builds one of the best values in the handmade acoustic guitar market today.


Guitar Gallery




> Ted's guitars are the Champagne on a beer budget of the handmade guitar world. His guitars look terrific, sound terrifc, play easy and don't cost a bundle


Different City Guitars




> These are beautifully built elegant guitars. No ornament, simple design, everything works as it should...The binding is all in woods and shows the attention to detail and an eye for art that is only matched by his flawless craftsmanship


Acoustic Guitar Store


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Good God those are sweet!

I've a friend with a Thompson and I've played others (most recently in Guelph...Woodshed Music) and never been disappointed. In fact if I didn't already own five Cdn guitars (2 Josh House, 3 Marc Beneteau) I'd be shopping for Thompsons big time.

I'm envious!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some fine lookingwork there. Certainly warrants a deeper look. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Marccd (Mar 29, 2007)

GuitarsCanada:

I found out about your Forum when I Net-stumbled upon your Canadian Guitar Makers page and did not find Ted Thompson guitars listed. I joined the forum so I could submit Ted to your list and haven't seen him listed yet. I know he doesn't have, nor want, a website, but he does have a dealer network.

I hope you do look into Thompsons. Ted's been building excellent guitars, in Canada, for decades in near anonymity, by choice, and making a lot of folks happy over the years. Assistants and apprentices have moved on to create successful building careers as well, learning a reliable building process and standards of integrity and simplicity.

Check Acoustic Guitars in Calgary. 


Mooh: 

Beneteau's have received high praise on many Net guitar forums and I look forward to the chance to play them.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Nice collection. Glad you found this place.


----------



## Marccd (Mar 29, 2007)

ronmac:

Thanks for the kind words regarding my gaggle of Thompsons. I wish I could have more. I am so happy with the T2 models, I'd like one in koa/ad with a slot headstock!!!! Something like this, maybe????.....










And thanks for the welcome. Canada is home to top world renowned luthiers and I'm glad I own guitars by one of them, and happy to have met a number of them at Healdsburg.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

*Thompson-istas*

It's been my experience that most Thompson owners have more than one! I have a client in Thailand with 2, one in Hawaii with 4 Koa Thompsons, etc etc.
They are truly one of the finest guitars made today.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

the ones i've played have all been very good, but not for me. he's as good as just about anyone in the biz.


----------



## Sandman (Jul 19, 2007)

They are Beautiful!! I don't want to be rude but I can't help asking what range of $s they are in.I am in the market for that style.I definetely will check them out.


----------



## Marccd (Mar 29, 2007)

Contact Acoustic Guitar *http://www.acousticguitar.net/* who reps Ted's guitars regarding price.


----------



## Spike (May 31, 2008)

Ted is the man. He's as good a builder as any on the planet and here he is in my little Vernon. On top of being so good at what he does, he's also a very nice guy. 

I don't even own an acoustic - I'm just an electric kinda guy - but I've played at least half a dozen of his and they have all been wonderful.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

*Nice guitars*

And he is a neighbor of Trevor Kronbauer Guitars, also from Vernon.Its a small world of acoustic builders.Ship


----------



## francoislegacy (Nov 15, 2007)

I've never played any of these, but these Beauregard's guitars look very very interesting http://www.beauregardguitars.com/ (and probably very expensive too).


----------



## billdraper (Oct 28, 2008)

*sold*

I first learned of Thompson guitars on my favorite American acoustic guitar sale website. This website is a good one. Has a long history, knowledgeable write ups,great pics all the stats and very good sound samples. The Thompson appeared in the new guitar section at a very good price and the sales person raved about it. It was sold in just over a week. Gone. wow. Now I WANT one-lol.

Have to keep checking the used dealers for a vintage one --ya!

Anyone see any used one's for sale around?

Bill


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Used Thompsons do come up from time to time. Ted's been building for a number of years and seems to average over 40 guitars a year. I had a used T-1 pass through my hands about a year ago for $2500.00 It was about 8 years old.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Used Thompsons do come up from time to time. Ted's been building for a number of years and seems to average over 40 guitars a year. I had a used T-1 pass through my hands about a year ago for $2500.00 It was about 8 years old.


Let's resurrect this thread. I bought a used TM1 (T-1M?) at Woodshed in Guelph about 10 years ago. Don't know much about it, I wonder if it's the guitar referred to in an earlier post.


----------



## RobC (Dec 21, 2014)

The prices are decent too.


----------

